# Dinner was served.



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is a pic of a bluegill I threw in there. They must have not liked the taste of it because this is all they ate. So I took it out.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

if u cut it up and feed it in chunks it works a little better. i threw a bluegill in my thak a couple of weeks ago and all they ate was the eyes and the fins. i cut it up and they ate everything but the head.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

yah dude, shoulda sliced and diced.. prepare ur food for ur p's


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I just figured id let them prepare it for themselves like in the wild..haha


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

sprtslvr785 said:


> I just figured id let them prepare it for themselves like in the wild..haha
> [snapback]998909[/snapback]​


aw poor fish lol


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Never had such problems w/ bluegills or perch or sunfish...my Ps ate everything....


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

thats mean put him in time out


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

thats a nice fish to feed to your Ps


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

my p's never turn down an excellent meal like that!!


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice try man......... maybe next time they will rip that sh*t up.......


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

my Ps are lil fuckers.

they will leave my $1.15 tetras alone yet if i put a $10 exodon in there they destroy it in under 5 mins. my tetras have been in the tank since i used them to cycle it i still have all 10 in there with 10 reds


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> my Ps are lil fuckers.
> 
> they will leave my $1.15 tetras alone yet if i put a $10 exodon in there they destroy it in under 5 mins. my tetras have been in the tank since i used them to cycle it i still have all 10 in there with 10 reds
> [snapback]999209[/snapback]​


thats what my reds did, they did not eat the angel fish, but they ate my exo


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff.
I hate Perch and Bluegill. f*cking Bait Snatchers.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

blue gill disease free. simpson time.

mr. palmer is concerned with a million dollar question.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

moeplz said:


> blue gill disease free. simpson time.
> 
> mr. palmer is concerned with a million dollar question.
> [snapback]1000589[/snapback]​


Please re-word that in english.


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

yo ctred : you should try makein your fish bleed so ur piranha will eat them up
yum


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:


> yo ctred : you should try makein your fish bleed so ur piranha will eat them up
> yum
> [snapback]1001025[/snapback]​


Therez no need for that...just starve them a few days then throw it in...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

What I have done is take Bluegill that I catch, freeze them for a month or two, than thaw them out. I have never had a issue with them not eating.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

maybe ill try filleting his ass then seeing what they do with it.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

That is sad they ate his fin.


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

x-J-x said:


> FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:
> 
> 
> > yo ctred : you should try makein your fish bleed so ur piranha will eat them up
> ...


he meant make the bluegill bleed since piranha are attracted to blood


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

yeah just dont feed them for a couple days and it will be gone. I was thinking about testing how they react to blood and how much







before they


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

piranhaperson said:


> yeah just dont feed them for a couple days and it will be gone. I was thinking about testing how they react to blood and how much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont bring back old threads.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

not as bad as the peeps that bring twoyear old ones


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

hmm thats a old thread huh never knew, i came on when i first got p's then got rid of them then came back when i got some more again, i'm sorry for bringing back old threads i didn't know that exist.









yes i was on here for only like 6months from when i started then came back like a month ago and would pop in once and a while. so i dont know what half the treads are.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

piranhaperson said:


> hmm thats a old thread huh never knew, i came on when i first got p's then got rid of them then came back when i got some more again, i'm sorry for bringing back old threads i didn't know that exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem at all. As already stated, some people bring back threads that are much older.








~Taylor~


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> piranhaperson said:
> 
> 
> > hmm thats a old thread huh never knew, i came on when i first got p's then got rid of them then came back when i got some more again, i'm sorry for bringing back old threads i didn't know that exist.
> ...


*coughcoughyoudidcoughcough*


----------

